# Toro724qxe review



## Toro724qxe! (Dec 1, 2017)

Just started using this machine this week. Have had it out three times. No previous experiences with any snowblowing/snowblowers in the last 45 years. Last time I used one, I was a teenager, and it was a Toro too. A big honkin heavy one. Now I have a small light one.  

I know this machine was not a lot of money compared to some others. Big brand names...big power, big feature, big bucks. No doubt they work wonderfully..but seeing as I'm on a budget, I got the most machine I could for the money I had IMO. 

My review in a nutshell? Works as advertised. 

Light, easy to handle, powerful enough for most of the snow I'll be seeing...and fast. Well, it is red. 

80' x 12 ' drive, 150 feet of sidewalk, done in 30 minutes, 2-5 " powder, or 6-8 inches wet..no difference. EOD not an issue so far...did mine and 2 of my neighbours too. 

Starts first pull. Starts better in colder weather, but so far, it's not been all that cold in southern Ontario/Niagara region, affectionately called the bannana belt. But 6*F is not that warm either. 

The chute works very easily/slickly . The machine will toss the snow easily as far as advertised..the more the snow goes in, the further the throw. Seems to work better when it's tackling more snow, but I guess that's to be expected to a point re the hybrid auger, part 2 stage, part 1. 

No drama turns, but, gotta use the lower handle when negotiating tight spots/turns, not the drive handle, otherwise the machine might drive when not expected. 

The "jump" thing is real, but not a deal breaker as it will only happen with incorrect force, as in too much, too fast applied to the drive handle. Just like a sport motorcycle that handles well, it's a little wheelie prone due to the short, made for handling wheel base and light weight if you give it too much gas. 

I'm glad I picked this machine up. It has some good reviews and one of them stated it's all the machine most users will need.

For me and my usage, I concur.

Cheers.  

Frank.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for telling me that its 6º up that way cause I was thinking about visiting my relatives in welland next week. as for the snowmaster I thank you ( and others ) for the review. I was just looking at one on craigs list today


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been curious now they work. Thanks for your review, Frank.


----------



## desmoface (Dec 15, 2017)

My old Toro single stage, has to be 15 - 20 yrs old, seems to have reached the end. Seriously considering the 724 after looking at Honda, Ariens, etc. thanks for the review.

Steve


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

there is one on CL for about $400


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

desmoface said:


> My old Toro single stage, has to be 15 - 20 yrs old, seems to have reached the end. Seriously considering the 724 after looking at Honda, Ariens, etc. thanks for the review.
> 
> Steve


The Toro 724 will serve you well for a long time. Better jump on one quick. Oh and BTW if possible purchase locally from a servicing dealer.


----------



## desmoface (Dec 15, 2017)

There is a Toro dealer right by my house, unfortunately, it's not the greatest dealer in the world. Last time I was in there I stood around for 20 minutes before I was able to get any help. I just tried to call them to see if they had them in stock and was put on hold, I think they forgot I was there; I hung up after about 10 minutes.

There is a good honda dealer about 20 minutes from my home and there is a good dealer for Simplicity and Ariens near my home. They have an Ariens Compact 24 for $849 delivered; I do prefer this dealer to the Toro dealer but it looks like the Snowmaster is the best fit for my situation. I live in NE Ohio and we get the occasional heavy snow with the norm being around 6" a pop. We are about 100 miles West of Buffalo, right on the lake. Not keen on simplicity after what I've read about their quality, or lack thereof.

Steve



Zavie said:


> The Toro 724 will serve you well for a long time. Better jump on one quick. Oh and BTW if possible purchase locally from a servicing dealer.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

desmoface said:


> There is a Toro dealer right by my house, unfortunately, it's not the greatest dealer in the world. Last time I was in there I stood around for 20 minutes before I was able to get any help. I just tried to call them to see if they had them in stock and was put on hold, I think they forgot I was there; I hung up after about 10 minutes.
> 
> There is a good honda dealer about 20 minutes from my home and there is a good dealer for Simplicity and Ariens near my home. They have an Ariens Compact 24 for $849 delivered; I do prefer this dealer to the Toro dealer but it looks like the Snowmaster is the best fit for my situation. I live in NE Ohio and we get the occasional heavy snow with the norm being around 6" a pop. We are about 100 miles West of Buffalo, right on the lake. Not keen on simplicity after what I've read about their quality, or lack thereof.
> 
> Steve


Saturday can be a dealers busiest day of the week. I would never buy an Ariens from our local full-line dealer. I've been in there and was immediately turned off. After checking several reliable sources I'm staying away from that place. Toro's are sold at Ace and True Value hardware also. We've got an amazing True Value here that sells a ton of blowers even though we've got some premium lawn and garden dealers here as well. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## desmoface (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Zavie,

I did finally speak to someone there - I bought from the Toro dealer before; in fact, bought my dad a nice Ariens from them when they were an Ariens dealer; has to be 10 years ago. Still, not the best dealer around but I'm going to look at a Toro from them on Monday, says they are having a sale on the Snowmaster; we'll see what shakes out. I think all of the brands are probably good - I almost put more weight into have a good dealer than a specific brand. I believe it's the dealer that makes the difference; at least that's been my experience with motorcycles.

Steve



Zavie said:


> Saturday can be a dealers busiest day of the week. I would never buy an Ariens from our local full-line dealer. I've been in there and was immediately turned off. After checking several reliable sources I'm staying away from that place. Toro's are sold at Ace and True Value hardware also. We've got an amazing True Value here that sells a ton of blowers even though we've got some premium lawn and garden dealers here as well. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Toro724qxe! (Dec 1, 2017)

So I've had the chance to use my machine a few more times in more diverse conditions, and can add to my review.

When used in very heavy, and very slushy, slowly melting snow, 4-5" (that you don't want to freeze up on you) the throwing distance is reduced considerably, say 3-4 feet or so;

when used in approx. 10" of *packed* snow, like the 2 ft wide drift at the edge of the road/curb in front of the house after a snow plow passes by a couple of times and let sit for a few days, it will bog down a tad now and then, depending on changes in the drifts thickness. I did 100 feet of this just for shits and giggles to see how the machine would handle it, just pull back on her a bit and go to it again when it does; 

when cold staring, I use full choke, no bulb/primer, take up the slack on the rope, and give her a good yank...fires right up. I'll let her idle at full choke for 5-10 seconds, then "lower" it approx 1/3 for another 5-10 seconds, then "close" the choke altogether. I find when I warm it up that way, there's much less smoke, and no "surging" if going from full choke on to full choke off too soon/right after starting. 

Once again, this machine's strengths are its ease of maneuverability, (handle it like you would a lawn mower) light weight/speed, and *amazingly* easy chute adjusting. 

Can hardly wait for the next snowfall! LOL...


----------

